# Lucas Confirms Star Wars spin-off TV series



## Allanon (Apr 26, 2005)

This article on slashdot links to a site where the plans for two Star Wars TV series are revealed. 
One will be a full 3D animation series (with 30-minute episodes) of the recent Cartoon Network Clone Wars shorts, and the other a live-action series, that will be set in the time between Episodes III and IV, but won't feature the main characters.

So much for Star Wars fading into obscurity. Lucas seems set on keeping the legend alive. He still denies having plans for Star Wars VII, VIII, etc. but I'm willing to bet that as long as Star Wars equals ca$h they will eventually be made.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 26, 2005)

After reading that, I need a beer.


----------



## Allanon (Apr 26, 2005)

I sense a great disturbance in the force...it is almost as if a million voices around the world crying _"don't do it, George!"_ were suddenly ignored.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 26, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> After reading that, I need a beer.



Heh. I need a much stronger drink than beer.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Apr 26, 2005)

Allanon said:
			
		

> I sense a great disturbance in the force...it is almost as if a million voices around the world crying _"don't do it, George!"_ were suddenly ignored.




Nice.   


This could be a good thing or a bad thing. To me, I had a lot of fun watching the Clone Wars cartoons. Yes, the Jedi powers weren't always consistant, but other than that, it was very entertaining. I dare say I got more of a "Star Wars" fix from that (and the Knights of the Republic game) than I did from the actual new movies.

If he hands the tv shows off to some talented people (with very little mettling from himself - just general direction and that's it), then we might be in for some cool stuff.

We'll see. 

Until then, I wait with heavy skepticism.



> Heh. I need a much stronger drink than beer.




How about a midichlorian smoothie?


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 26, 2005)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> How about a midichlorian smoothie?



Dude, the Force is full of carbs.  No thanks.


----------



## KenM (Apr 26, 2005)

There was a rumor awhile back that Kevin Smith has something do do with a Star Wars TV show.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 26, 2005)

*sigh*

Whilst I'm all for a Starwars TV Show I dont see much wisdom in placing it between Ep 3 and 4. 

The best bet, IMO, would be basing a series on the X-wing novels.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Apr 26, 2005)

If the TV-series can sustain a high level of production quality, like Lost, and an interesting script, like Firefly, I think this can be a huge hit!

At least I hope it will be.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 26, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> There was a rumor awhile back that Kevin Smith has something do do with a Star Wars TV show.





I believe that was debunked, but the rumor was there.  

This has been out there for awhile and has been on the ENWorld Sci-Fi page more than once.


----------



## CrusaderX (Apr 26, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Whilst I'm all for a Starwars TV Show I dont see much wisdom in placing it between Ep 3 and 4.




The period between Episodes 3 and 4 spans nearly 20 years and is a largely unexplored gap in the overall story, and it follows what will be the last major movie release.   If that's not a perfect place to set a major episodic TV show, I don't know what is.



> The best bet, IMO, would be basing a series on the X-wing novels.




Been there, done that.  I don't think they're interested in re-hashing stories that have already been told.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 26, 2005)

_Signs point to crap_

Bridge the gap? More like suck the cash cow dry.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 26, 2005)

I liked the Clone Wars cartoons, and thought they were well done, so I'll be looking forward to more of those. As for the live action I am torn, I really want to see it, but I worry that Lucas will get to involved and that it will suck. I think it will be hard to do something the size and scope of Star Wars and have it accurately translated to the small screen.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Lucas will be directing the First Season of the Live Action show. Its supposed to be about 100 episodes in total.

There's a very interesting rumor going around about one of the major characters in the TV Series. Do NOT read this if you don't want an at least slightly major spoiler for Revenge of the Sith.

[sblock]Aayla Secura(blue Twi'lek Jedi) is already confirmed to be in the show, and could very well be the character it follows. i.e. She survives RotS.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 26, 2005)

_That sickens me_


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this. It is indeed a cash cow, and they should milk it for all they're worth, and give me more Star Wars in the process.

After Episode I and II, they sure as hell can't do much worse.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 26, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Lucas will be directing the First Season of the Live Action show. Its supposed to be about 100 episodes in total.




Say what? TV seasons are lucky to be 18-20 episodes long now; Lost has really garnered some attention by actually having 24 (actually 25) episodes in a season, like things used to be done. Does that mean there are 100 _total_ planned? That seems more likely, since if I remember right 100 is the magic number that means you can go into syndication later.

Well, I was all behind the idea of a SW TV series, esp one that covers that era. When I was running Star Wars, that was the era I chose since the PC's would get to see this bright new thing called The Empire slowly crush the life out of the galaxy. They saw the first atrocities in the Outer Rim, they encountered Tarkin just as he was formulating the Tarkin Doctrine or whatever it was called, etc. If George is really going to direct, that pretty much dooms any hope I really had. I can't see him going to a TV schedule, though. That's a very different thing from directing a movie, or so I've been given to understand. Maybe it's not true.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Say what? TV seasons are lucky to be 18-20 episodes long now; Lost has really garnered some attention by actually having 24 (actually 25) episodes in a season, like things used to be done. Does that mean there are 100 _total_ planned? That seems more likely, since if I remember right 100 is the magic number that means you can go into syndication later.




100 Total, with Lucas doing the first season and then backing off.

Its going to be focusing on the supporting characters from the films, though we've only got word on one of them(from the spoiler above) at the moment.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 26, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> The best bet, IMO, would be basing a series on the X-wing novels.



The best bet would be pretending that no Star Wars novels have ever been written.

As for Lucas "making" these shows himself, the article isn't very clear.  I'm hoping they've been licensed, the same way the books, comics and video games have.  At least then, they have a _chance_ at recapturing the glory of the OT.  

Although, from sad experience, I'd say most of the novels, comics and whatnot are a much bigger drain on the sanctity of Star Wars than even the piss-poor new trilogy is.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Apr 26, 2005)

As long as Lucas doesn't direct or write the teleplays, it should be fine.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Although, from sad experience, I'd say most of the novels, comics and whatnot are a much bigger drain on the sanctity of Star Wars than even the piss-poor new trilogy is.




Of course, some would disagree with that. 

Not completely, though, as I still kick myself for actually paying for the Black Fleet Crisis books...


----------



## Gentlegamer (Apr 26, 2005)

After the superb Zahn trilogy that set off the current era of non-canon Star Wars stories, the very first Kevin J. Anderson series convinced me that they are best left unread . . .


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 26, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Of course, some would disagree with that.



Of course.  And there's various ways to disagree.  You could think the novels are as good as the original movies.  You could think the new movies are as good as the original movies.  You could think that the inconsistencies in tone, and heck, even detail about the setting isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ...Although, from sad experience, I'd say most of the novels, comics and whatnot are a much bigger drain on the sanctity of Star Wars than even the piss-poor new trilogy is.




Wow.  I really should have gotten in those other Star Wars threads.

I'll just say that a lot of the material that was published was good (ex: Zahn), and a lot of it was bad (ex: Truce at Bakura, it hurt to read that book).  I do not believe Ep I and II were piss-poor.  They did not have the same punch as the original trilogy, but they were enjoyable.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 26, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to this. It is indeed a cash cow, and they should milk it for all they're worth, and give me more Star Wars in the process...




As am I.  More Star Wars=teh good!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

Finally, they will give Jar Jar the vehilce to stardom he so rickly deserves.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Apr 26, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Truce at Bakura, it hurt to read that book



Wow, I had forgotten all about that one!  It was very, very poor.


----------



## myrdden (Apr 26, 2005)

Until proven otherwise, I will remain unconvinced that Star Wars will translate well from the Big Screen to television.


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, I for one am excited.  I always thought Star Wars should be made into a live action TV show.

I had always wanted one starring Lando Calrissian set after VI. But this seems decent enough.


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 26, 2005)

I think they should do a lego version! ... kinda like the xbox lego-starwars game


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 26, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> More like suck the cash cow dry.





As long as there is decent and enjoyable Star Wars products, be it movies, novels, toys, and now TV shows I will see them, read them, and buy them.  Many people complain about what Lucas has done (myself included) but I am still going to hand over my cash. 

[force persuade]
You don't need to the money. See the movie 20 times.
[/force persuade]


----------



## Dragonblade (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the new series almost as much as Ep 3. With advances in special effects, and considering that a Lucasfilm TV series could be made pretty much at cost by ILM since Lucas owns them, this has some awesome potential. Consider the level of SFX that ST: TNG, DS9, Voyager, and Enterprise had by the end of their runs. Those shows always had good effects and they didn't have an in with ILM in the same way that a SW series would.

Lucas said it would be a 100 episode story arc and then finish. I heard that most of the story would be written in advance and most of it would be shot simultaneously ala LOTR. Nothing would be on the air until Fall of 2006 at the earliest.

If the TV series is a success, Lucas said there is a good chance that future TV series' may explore other time periods including the Old Republic era. A TV series set during the events of KoTOR would totally rock!


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Apr 26, 2005)

Per several quotes, yes, I am sickened and, yes, I will watch.  The irony is so thick, though, in that the whole knowledge vs. wisdom debate that rages thru Episodes I & II is largely ignored by Lucas and his people.  It would be nice if he got back to the very talent that made Star Wars so cool (i.e.: the ability to tell an engaging story) instead of thinking of all the ways he can pimp the franchise.

Regardless, we will all probably be compelled to watch (and groan) in hopes that somehow this corporate-sponsoring entity that is now Star Wars can produced enterainment at a level of Episodes IV, V, and VI.

On the side, I doubt Yoda would ever align himself with Pespi.  Such a path leads to the dark side.


----------



## Dragonblade (Apr 26, 2005)

Minor mistake. Lucas said that the entire first season would be written and then shot all at once. Not the whole 100 episode series.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> I think they should do a lego version! ... kinda like the xbox lego-starwars game



 This may(maybe even the 1st), there's a short LEGO Star Wars movie airing on Cartoon Network. Not much info on it, but it seems to be either leading up to Ep III or something about Ep III.

Looks fun.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 27, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I liked the Clone Wars cartoons, and thought they were well done, so I'll be looking forward to more of those. As for the live action I am torn, I really want to see it, but I worry that Lucas will get to involved and that it will suck. I think it will be hard to do something the size and scope of Star Wars and have it accurately translated to the small screen.



Perhaps, but couldn't they hire a better animator/animation studio than the one that did _Samurai Jack_?

I mean, _Star Wars_ should at very least rate an animation style equivalent of the _Thundercats!_ cartoon.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 27, 2005)

According to this months Wired (With GL on the cover) hes going to be turning to non SW projects besides the two SW TV shows.

Two other TV shows one about the future, the other about the media; the DVD release of the Young Indiana Jones Chronicles; and perhaps several movies, one of which is mentioned concerns the Tuskegee Airmen. Oh yeah and a fourth Indiana Jones movie.

There also a neat Wired flowchart/diagram thingee detailing Lucasarts impact of popular culture, technology,  and the entertainment biz.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Finally, they will give Jar Jar the vehilce to stardom he so rickly deserves.



A freight train?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Apr 27, 2005)

Sweet!

Even if the series suck, I can look forward to laughing and shaking my head as I get to read more enraged geek "Lucas raped my childhood" rants!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> Even if the series suck, I can look forward to laughing and shaking my head as I get to read more enraged geek "Lucas raped my childhood" rants!



 And really, what would the internet be without them?


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 27, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And really, what would the internet be without them?



Less spam.


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmmm. I wonder if this creative burst on his part after pretty much doing nothing but "Willow" after the first 3 movies (as far as I know) means he's finally over Linda Ronstadt dumping him? (Or realized that he was lucky that happened...)


----------



## Staffan (Apr 27, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Say what? TV seasons are lucky to be 18-20 episodes long now;



22 appears to be the standard. At least that's what Buffy, Babylon 5, Farscape, Stargate SG-1,  and Smallville have been. Well, Buffy's first season was 13, but that's because it was a mid-season replacement, and Smallville had one 21 and one 23, but that's because they decided to make the season-ending two-parter a cliffhanger instead.

I recall reading that the standard used to be 26 episodes per season, but due to a strike by the Writer's Guild, they cut that to 22.


----------



## Kiln Publications (Apr 27, 2005)

I would be very much for a Rogue Squadron series also.....


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 27, 2005)

I personally would like to see the "Thrawn trilogy"


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 27, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but couldn't they hire a better animator/animation studio than the one that did _Samurai Jack_?
> 
> I mean, _Star Wars_ should at very least rate an animation style equivalent of the _Thundercats!_ cartoon.



GAH!  Blasphemy!  I once thought as you do, but then I found genius in the Zen of animation that Tartakovsky practices.

That said, I can understand that its extremely stylized nature is not everyone's cup o' joe.  I love it, though.


----------



## Branduil (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 27, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> GAH!  Blasphemy!  I once thought as you do, but then I found genius in the Zen of animation that Tartakovsky practices.
> 
> That said, I can understand that its extremely stylized nature is not everyone's cup o' joe.  I love it, though.



Meh. For a moment, I thought Silent Bob from _Clerks_ is going to have a walk-on role in _Clone Wars._

Sorry, but they could go a better animation than that.


----------



## KenM (Apr 27, 2005)

So Lucas says he has a 100 episode story arc? Sounds like he is copying JMS's idea for Babylon 5.  That was a set story arc, 5 seasons.


----------



## Villano (Apr 27, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. For a moment, I thought Silent Bob from _Clerks_ is going to have a walk-on role in _Clone Wars._
> 
> Sorry, but they could go a better animation than that.




That reminds me, I don't know if anyone's mentioned it here, but Kevin Smith is rumored to be an executive producer on the series:

http://www.insomniacmania.com/news_default.php?id=1777

As for Clones Wars, I didn't like the animation either.  I'm not a fan of Genndy Tartakovsky's designs.  I liked his stuff on the very cartoony Dexter's Lab, but I never cared for it on Samurai Jack.  He pulled back the cartooniness of the designs on Clone Wars, but it was still too much for me.

According to the IMDB, he's going to direct the new Astro Boy movie.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 27, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> After Episode I and II, they sure as hell can't do much worse.



I strongly recommend you NOT put money on that assertion. The universe has an entire department scanning for exactly such statements, just so it can prove them wrong. At least, that's been my experience.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 27, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And really, what would the internet be without them?




An infinitely less annoying and more tolerable place.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> An infinitely less annoying and more tolerable place.



 But it just wouldn't be the same...


And that Kevin Smith rumour is very old. Heck, the series isn't even about the period after Jedi, so that's something else to shoot that down. There's nothing at all saying Smith will have anything to do with the TV Series, though I doubt he'd turn it down if he was given the chance.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 27, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> But it just wouldn't be the same...




Improvement never is. To say I'm fed up with such idiocy, would be a galacticly huge understatement.



> And that Kevin Smith rumour is very old. Heck, the series isn't even about the period after Jedi, so that's something else to shoot that down. There's nothing at all saying Smith will have anything to do with the TV Series, though I doubt he'd turn it down if he was given the chance.




I hope it's not true, the man doesn't seem capabel of doing anything in a timely manner.


----------



## Droogie (Apr 28, 2005)

If episodes VII thru IX never get made, I wouldn't mind seeing a series set during that time. The chaos after the fall of an empire would make for some juicy story opportunities.

And yes, I did read the first Zahn book years and years ago. All I remember is that I didn't care for it much. Is it canon?


----------



## Staffan (Apr 28, 2005)

Droogie said:
			
		

> And yes, I did read the first Zahn book years and years ago. All I remember is that I didn't care for it much. Is it canon?



AFAIK, there are three levels of officiality regarding Star Wars.
The lowest is "unofficial". I think certain comics are here, as is fan-fiction and such of course.
The middle is "official". Later comics, novels, RPG stuff, and such is here. Basically everything that's "extended universe".
The top tier is "canon." AFAIK, only the movies, the novelizations of the movies, and I vaguely recall something about radio plays based on the movies are here.

The Heir to the Empire trilogy, like other novels, is "official" but not "canon." That basically means that other people who write EU stuff should take them into account, but Lucas reserves the right to ignore or use them as he pleases.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2005)

Essentially, anything not debunked by the movies or labelled as "Infinities" is canon. There are different 'levels' but it really just boils down to what whether or not the books/comics/games/etc contradict the movies.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 28, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> So Lucas says he has a 100 episode story arc? Sounds like he is copying JMS's idea for Babylon 5.  That was a set story arc, 5 seasons.




We can only hope. There are far, _far_ worse people to copy than JMS, and far worse shows to copy than B5.

If Lucas is copying JMS, it can only improve his material.


----------



## Falkus (Apr 28, 2005)

> I personally would like to see the "Thrawn trilogy"




Ditto, too bad the prequels have quite conclusively established that they don't take place in the same universe. Personally, I think Lucas should have just turned the Thrawn trilogy into movies instead of making prequels. I would love to see Grand-Admiral Thrawn's death on the big screen.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 28, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. For a moment, I thought Silent Bob from _Clerks_ is going to have a walk-on role in _Clone Wars._
> 
> Sorry, but they could go a better animation than that.



"Sorry, but they could go an animation I LIKED BETTER than that."

Fixed that for you.  

I could go on about the simplicity of form and other babble to justify my preference for the animation of Jack and Clone Wars, but the simple fact is that there is room in the world for multiple animation styles, and you not liking one does not make it inferior.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 28, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Ditto, too bad the prequels have quite conclusively established that they don't take place in the same universe. Personally, I think Lucas should have just turned the Thrawn trilogy into movies instead of making prequels. I would love to see Grand-Admiral Thrawn's death on the big screen.



That would have generated nearly as big a row as the prequels have done.  I already have the "perfect" picture of Thrawn's demise in my head.  (Perfect for my mind as I, after all, created it, even more so because I can always alter it to refine it to my current tastes)  Unfortunately, that dreadful-looking comic version of the thing tried to taint my mental picture of Thrawn with that awful gangly creature.  I was able to excise that image in a way that I would not be able to if an "official" film made a version that was also less than ideal to me.

This is, after all, what has happened with the prequels for many people, only not all of us bothered to envision the particulars of Anakin's youth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2005)

[grabs bottle of Jack Daniels, takes a big gulp]


Dam I-HIC!-T!


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 28, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I strongly recommend you NOT put money on that assertion. The universe has an entire department scanning for exactly such statements, just so it can prove them wrong. At least, that's been my experience.



 Touche.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 28, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> I could go on about the simplicity of form and other babble to justify my preference for the animation of Jack and Clone Wars, but the simple fact is that there is room in the world for multiple animation styles, and you not liking one does not make it inferior.



Perhaps, but when it comes to the _Star Wars,_ that animation style is pretty much inferior.

Just be glad that Matt Groening is not doing _Futurama-_style _Star Wars_ series for Lucas.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 28, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but when it comes to the _Star Wars,_ that animation style is pretty much inferior.
> 
> Just be glad that Matt Groening is not doing _Futurama-_style _Star Wars_ series for Lucas.



I'd watch it in a second.

See, you've mentioned two well-written series with clean lines as "bad" and named one very, very poorly written series with comic bookish art as good.

That care put into the writing and characterizations may or may not have much to do with the animation _per se_ but it is an interesting co-variable.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Apr 29, 2005)

I was just wondering if there had ever been any other Lucasfilm inspired live action television series. Maybe we could get an idea of the quality we can expect from that?

Oh, right. 

Young Indiana Jones.

Reaching for absinthe now.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2005)

ShrinkyLink said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if there had ever been any other Lucasfilm inspired live action television series. Maybe we could get an idea of the quality we can expect from that?
> 
> Oh, right.
> 
> ...



 Dude, the Young Indy series was great.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 29, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Dude, the Young Indy series was great.




Seriously. I loved that stuff. Granted, I was like 12 at the time but in hindsight I still remember it being cool.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Dude, the Young Indy series was great.



Meh. I expected the _Young Indy_ series to run on PBS, not ABC.


----------



## Pants (Apr 29, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Sorry, but they could go a better animation than that.



Animation? You mean art style right, cause the animation in Clone Wars was generally pretty fluid and well done...

The art style, on the other hand, I didn't much care for...


----------



## fett527 (Apr 29, 2005)

ShrinkyLink said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if there had ever been any other Lucasfilm inspired live action television series. Maybe we could get an idea of the quality we can expect from that?
> 
> Oh, right.
> 
> ...




Not a series but....


----------



## fett527 (Apr 29, 2005)

And the sequel...


----------



## reveal (Apr 29, 2005)

All I know is I can't *wait* for the Christmas Special!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> All I know is I can't *wait* for the Christmas Special!



 Yeah, anything with Boba Fett just HAS to be great...right?


----------



## reveal (Apr 29, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, anything with Boba Fett just HAS to be great...right?




Riiiiiiiight. 

For those of you who haven't had the pleasure of seeing the original Star Wars Christmas Special, check this out: http://www.stomptokyo.com/movies/star-wars-holiday-special.html

Also, if you are so inclined, go to http://www.i-mockery.com/shorts/starwars-xmas/ to hear the album. My personal favorite is "What Can You Get A Wookiee For Christmas (When He Already Owns A Comb?"


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> All I know is I can't *wait* for the Christmas Special!



Actually, it will be called the _Star Wars Chrismukkah Special_ starring _The O.C._ Adam Brody and Rachel Bilson.

Segue: Don't forget. May 12. George Lucas will guest-star on _The O.C._


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 29, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> If Lucas is copying JMS, it can only improve his material.



Geez, people. You're just ASKING for trouble with assertions like this.

There IS no bottom, you know. Things CAN keep going downhill without stopping.

Just wait till thousand-post threads go on about how the Star Wars TV show has fallen so far from the glory days of the prequels, begging Lucas to bring back Jake Lloyd. Or hasn't. Or whatever.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 29, 2005)

Barsoomcore said:
			
		

> The universe has an entire department scanning for exactly such statements, just so it can prove them wrong. At least, that's been my experience.



That's true. My secret is out!


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Apr 29, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Seriously. I loved that stuff. Granted, I was like 12 at the time but in hindsight I still remember it being cool.




I was 23, which may explain my different reaction than Ankh-Morpork Guard's and yours. Now that I'm even more ancient, I may take another look at it. I have mellowed. A tad.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 29, 2005)

ShrinkyLink said:
			
		

> I was 23, which may explain my different reaction than Ankh-Morpork Guard's and yours. Now that I'm even more ancient, I may take another look at it. I have mellowed. A tad.





When exactly was it out anyway?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> When exactly was it out anyway?



 Around '92 or so, I believe


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Apr 29, 2005)

I think Lucas has become a money grubbing whore.

Edit: maybe I'm being a little harsh...


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, compare Star Wars to Star Trek...

Star Wars has what, 6 movies.  Some downright wacky TV specials. A cartoon or two. 2 RPGs.

Star Trek has had what, 6 movies with the original crew (I think), 4 more with the new crew.  5 different TV series.  3 or 4 RPGs.

I really don't think Lucas can be called money grubbing for wanting a series.  Some of the licensing for the movies are downright tacky ( a Darth Maul rubix cube? Gah). But if he really wanted to milk star wars for what it's worth, we would have a lot more movies and such.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Finally, they will give Jar Jar the vehilce to stardom he so rickly deserves.




Oh Please let Jar JAr be the first victim of the Empire


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 29, 2005)

Aust Diamondew said:
			
		

> I think Lucas has become a money grubbing whore.
> 
> Edit: maybe I'm being a little harsh...



Perhaps, but if I'm the creator of the _Star Wars_ franchise and I didn't sell it to some corporate film studio like Paramount -- also, I have children to support -- I would do everything in my power to milk the franchise for all its worth.

After all, the middle class always gets the shaft, and I've already been in the poor class most of my childhood. There's no place but a tax-credit rich class (where the Democrats and Republicans go to play).


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 30, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Around '92 or so, I believe





Man, in that case I was like 8.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Man, in that case I was like 8.



 I was younger than that, but I saw it years later on some recorded VHS tapes.


----------



## satori01 (Apr 30, 2005)

I find (some of your's) lack of faith disturbing.

A pre-planed fixed schedule of a Star Wars TV show featuring underground Jedi and Darth Vader as a reccuring villian, and yet people are sitting there imagining the worst.

By its very nature the show will have to be dark, cause we know the Jedi characters have to die, and we know that more then likely Vader kills them, whats not to like about that.

TV show and budgets are much bigger now, and take much bigger risks, see Farscape, Lost, Alias, BSG, Babylon 5 et al.
Moreover,  a network is not going to mess with the show at all.  This could be interpreted as a good/bad thing depending upon how involved Lucas gets.  I doubt highly George will direct the whole first season, as he has been wanting to do  films about the Romans for a long time now.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 30, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I was younger than that, but I saw it years later on some recorded VHS tapes.




Yeah, I need to find a copy of it now to see how it stacks up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I need to find a copy of it now to see how it stacks up.



 I believe one of the big projects for Lucasfilm at the moment(since RotS is done), is getting the Young Indy DVDs done.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 30, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> After the superb Zahn trilogy that set off the current era of non-canon Star Wars stories, the very first Kevin J. Anderson series convinced me that they are best left unread . . .




Blasphemer! You dare look askance at works like the great Glove of Darth Vader series?

Save the whaleadons!


----------



## ssampier (Apr 30, 2005)

*next up*

_Space Balls II, the Quest for More Money. Let the swartz be with you._

I think the animated series sounds great. I enjoyed the Cartoon Network version and I purchased the Season 1 on DVD.

The live-action version reminds of the holiday special, which I've never seen, but it doesn't sound too good. As for the Ewok specials, I think my grandmother having those, but I thought I dreamed they were anyway related to Star Wars.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 30, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Geez, people. You're just ASKING for trouble with assertions like this.
> 
> There IS no bottom, you know. Things CAN keep going downhill without stopping.
> 
> Just wait till thousand-post threads go on about how the Star Wars TV show has fallen so far from the glory days of the prequels, begging Lucas to bring back Jake Lloyd. Or hasn't. Or whatever.




Except that if you read what I said in context, it's not an assmuption about the future. Of _course_ things can go downhill. This can _always_ go downhill. And frequently do.

It was basically an "if/then" statement. _If_ Lucas copies JMS, _then_ his stuff will likely be bette than if he does not do so.

Notice, also, that I said "better"; not "good."


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 30, 2005)

satori01 said:
			
		

> I find (some of your's) lack of faith disturbing.
> 
> A pre-planed fixed schedule of a Star Wars TV show featuring underground Jedi and Darth Vader as a reccuring villian, and yet people are sitting there imagining the worst.




Sure, that would be a fine premise for a series.

Show me where we Lucas has said that's what he's doing, though. If he has, I certainly haven't seen it. The series could be about _anything_ that takes place between the two series, and the faith that I lack is the faith that he's going to choose the best option regarding what to base it on.


----------



## reveal (Apr 30, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Sure, that would be a fine premise for a series.
> 
> Show me where we Lucas has said that's what he's doing, though. If he has, I certainly haven't seen it. The series could be about _anything_ that takes place between the two series, and the faith that I lack is the faith that he's going to choose the best option regarding what to base it on.




The bigger problem will be Lucas himself. He has a long track record of saying one thing and doing another. So even if he does say it will be about "Plot A," that doesn't mean it will actually be about "Plot A."


----------



## Ranger REG (May 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The bigger problem will be Lucas himself. He has a long track record of saying one thing and doing another. So even if he does say it will be about "Plot A," that doesn't mean it will actually be about "Plot A."



So... the Prequel is not about Anakin Skywalker turned Darth Vader? What is "Plot B"?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Show me where we Lucas has said that's what he's doing, though. If he has, I certainly haven't seen it. The series could be about _anything_ that takes place between the two series, and the faith that I lack is the faith that he's going to choose the best option regarding what to base it on.




All we really know from Lucas is that its set between III and IV, there will be 100 episodes planned with him doing the first season, and 



Spoiler



Aayla Secura is one of the characters


. We've got nothing else, from Lucas or otherwise, at this point.


----------



## Welverin (May 1, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> Animation? You mean art style right, cause the animation in Clone Wars was generally pretty fluid and well done...




Problem is most people think the two are synonymous.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (May 1, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Problem is most people think the two are synonymous.



Yeah, I use them interchangeably much of the time.  It's sort of a character defect.  I blame common usage, though.


----------



## smootrk (May 1, 2005)

Well, since some of the folks who made Star Wars decided to make the original Battlestar Galactica series... 

Maybe the guys making the extremely cool, New Battlestar Galactica series can get together and make the new Star Wars television series.

Somehow I think it will do better than Ewoks, or the Christmas special of the past.


----------



## Mystery Man (May 1, 2005)

Screw the negativity. 
[size=+4]I can't wait!!!!!!!![/size]


----------



## ShrinkyLink (May 2, 2005)

Ah, the Holiday Special.  I remember watching that the night it was broadcast. And you know when people say it was horrible, too long, and actually very embarassing?

Well, they were right.

But I must be mindful of my thoughts. They will betray me. I think this could be very good, if Lucas steps back and throws some money at the writers from KOTOR and CLONE WARS.  I'm of the generation who saw the films as they came out, and am now predetermined to rant. And rave.  But I have hope for this.

Forgive me, my fellow late thirty EnWorlders....


----------



## Templetroll (May 2, 2005)

Okay, if the series is set up to show the time between the two trilogies then some of the Jedi survivors go into hiding, (Yoda, Obi-Wan) since they were both out of trouble for a while.  

Obi-Wan was a well known recluse, someone Luke knew of as he grew up on Tatooine.  That means he is not out there directly facing the Empire.  Yoda seemed well settled on that swamp world.  The attitude of the one Imperial officer about Vader's Jedi powers shows that the general Imperial fleet has not been facing opposition from Jedi knights.  Vader has not been moved to kill subordinates before that time; at least, not by using the Force.

If any Jedi survive from the movies will have to die as the show progresses, probably early on, or also go into hiding.  Vader made note of the Force being used in Ep IV and not having sensed it for a long time.

I could see some storyline around the protecting the two children as they grew up.  Obi-Wan with Luke, someone else with Leia.  This would have to be subtle though, since both places were not on the Sith's radar as possible trouble spots.  

My snarky thought is Jedi Jar-Jar, which would give them a new set of action figures to work up. "Use-a the Force-a, .... OOPS!"  :\


----------



## satori01 (May 3, 2005)

If we are going to throw old refrences around maybe it wont be Holiday Special craptacular, but Mupptet Show with Mark Hamil good,(actually wasnt that good, but I was excited to see Luke).

Do people really think it is going to look bad, given this era of TV production values.  Star Wars the TV show is going to compete with Alias, Lost, BSG, Stargate Atlantis/SG1, Farscape, Mansquito, and cable TV shows like Deadwood.

If George learns anything by research, he should learn that tepid shows, no mater how beloved will not last, (cough Enterprise cough).

I have faith that with the money Lucasfilm has, and the financial backing he can get from any network that coreography on any fights that do happen will look better then most show on now, even if there is not wuxia goodness.

As to what the show is about, we know 1) a jedi is a charcter
2) I have heard from many people, and especially from one I trust that Vader will be a reccuring character.  I cant say we see him fight, he may only be a hologram, but Vader will be a pressence on the show.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 3, 2005)

satori01 said:
			
		

> If we are going to throw old refrences around maybe it wont be Holiday Special craptacular, but Mupptet Show with Mark Hamil good,(actually wasnt that good, but I was excited to see Luke).
> 
> Do people really think it is going to look bad, given this era of TV production values.  Star Wars the TV show is going to compete with Alias, Lost, BSG, Stargate Atlantis/SG1, Farscape, Mansquito, and cable TV shows like Deadwood.
> 
> ...



Meh. I have a different attitude with _Star Wars_ than I have with _Star Trek._ You know the saying, "Alway leave your audience wanting more."

Of course, George Lucas should try to back off and let a creative writing staff to make _SW_ TV series more interesting.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (May 8, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Of course, George Lucas should try to back off and let a creative writing staff to make _SW_ TV series more interesting.




There is definitely potential there. It all depends on whether or not Lucas decides that this should be aimed at children or at a general audience. When Lucas thinks of children, he seems to think of sugar addled innocents raised in some beauteous Midwestern town, so he dumbs everything down and fills it with sight gags. 

Just wondering: is it any coincidence that Lucas' son is now a teenager, and now Star Wars begins to take on a more adult tone?  I wonder how much of the last few films have been Lucas making them more for his children than anyone else. 

Let's just hope his kids really dug the new Galactica...


----------



## Ranger REG (May 8, 2005)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Maybe the guys making the extremely cool, New Battlestar Galactica series can get together and make the new Star Wars television series.



Hehehe. Well, ILM used to provide special effects for _TNG_ and _DS9,_ so it is only fitting that the Klingon Loremaster, former _DS9_ associate producer & writer, Ron D. Moore, would write for _Star Wars._


----------



## Ranger REG (May 8, 2005)

ShrinkyLink said:
			
		

> Just wondering: is it any coincidence that Lucas' son is now a teenager, and now Star Wars begins to take on a more adult tone?  I wonder how much of the last few films have been Lucas making them more for his children than anyone else.



Not enough data to make an educated guess.

All I know is that if the story is all about Darth Vader, then you have to tell us about his downfall and why he chose to take the dark path. So, yeah, I want to know what heinous acts he committed that would bring him over.


----------



## Orius (May 8, 2005)

I see the Lousy Lucas Bashers are out in full Force (heh heh) once again in this thread.

Please.  This show has been rumored for a while.  Putting it between episodes III and IV makes fairly good sense to me.  There's about 18 years between those two movies, which gives them plenty of creative room to work with.  Some people have mentioned the Young Indiana Jones Chronicles; I remember watching the show and I don't remember it as being terrible.

I never saw the Christmas Special (and I suppose that's a good thing), but I remember the Ewok movies, and I don't remember them as being bad.  They were more or less geared towards children or a family audience, but otherwise, I doubt they could have been anywhere near as bad as the Christmas Special is said to be.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (May 8, 2005)

Orius said:
			
		

> I never saw the Christmas Special (and I suppose that's a good thing), but I remember the Ewok movies, and I don't remember them as weren't bad. They were more or less geared towards children or a family audience, but otherwise, I doubt they could have been anywhere near as bad as the Christmas Special is said to be.




They weren't. The Christmas Special gave a new definition to the word 'horrific'.


----------



## Atticus_of_Amber (May 9, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> Okay, if the series is set up to show the time between the two trilogies then some of the Jedi survivors go into hiding, (Yoda, Obi-Wan) since they were both out of trouble for a while.




Agreed.



> Obi-Wan was a well known recluse, someone Luke knew of as he grew up on Tatooine.  That means he is not out there directly facing the Empire.




Though that doesn't preclude him doing the occassional covert op in the early years of his exile.  So long as he stays out of Vader's way (in Ep IV, Vader says he hasn't sensed Obi-Wan's presence in a long time), that could work.



> Yoda seemed well settled on that swamp world.




Ditto.



> The attitude of the one Imperial officer about Vader's Jedi powers shows that the general Imperial fleet has not been facing opposition from Jedi knights.  Vader has not been moved to kill subordinates before that time; at least, not by using the Force.




Are you sure about this?  In Ep.IV, Governor Tarkin assures Vader that all the Jedi are dead and that he is the last of that breed.  But that doesn't mean they all died in RotS.  Moreover, when he tells Vader to release the impudent officer from hsi force grip, he doesn't seem shocked at his powers - quite the contrary, I got the impression he was used to yanking Vader's leash when he did this sort of thing.

As for the looks from the Imperial Officers in ESB, they were younger.  Moreover, even in the Republic, witnessing Jedi powers would be a rare experience - in a galaxy with a huge Imperial fleet and very, very few force users, its not suprising they'd be suprised.  

In any case, they didn't look that surprised to me - more terrified at seeing what they'd be warned to expect.



> If any Jedi survive from the movies will have to die as the show progresses, probably early on, or also go into hiding.  Vader made note of the Force being used in Ep IV and not having sensed it for a long time. [/qupte]
> 
> I agree that any active Jedi have to be dead well before Ep.IV.  However, I don't think Vader says the force hasn't been used in a long time - jsut that he hasn't felt Obi-Wan's presence in a long time.
> 
> ...


----------

